# P.B.F.PIER!!! KINGS RUNNIN HARD...



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

I CAUGHT 1 4FOOT KING & 11 10 TA 14 IN. BLUES..........THE PIER WAS JUMPIN!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

what? I got 4ft king.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Dude can you speak so we can understand wtf your saying


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *HAMMER HEAD (6/22/2009)*I CAUGHT 1 4FOOT KING & 11 10 TA 14 IN. BLUES..........THE PIER WAS JUMPIN!!!!


4 ft king

11 ten to fourteen inch blues

The pier was excited


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

so you caught a 30 to 35 lb king 

a bunch of bluefish and now you relize how much fun the pier can be

good job


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, now did he use a fishing rod, spear fish, or dynamite.

Sounds like our Lanier Reports = Caught 14 Spots that were up to 5 lbs. Caught them in the mouth while they were in the water.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Good job stretching the truth..Kind of slow out there really..


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Bagged & boxed these 2 off the pier today. Into the smoker tommorow. Good eatin' size.


----------



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

ur a dick because i enjoyed myself, ? wow! why waste your time dude?


----------



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

why be an asshole, when you could be fishing you dickhead?


----------



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

wtf ???


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

do you not know how to speak fluent english


----------



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

fuck off you yankee pussy, im born n bred in tha fuckin SOUTH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *HAMMER HEAD (7/24/2009)*fuck off you yankee pussy, im born n inbred in tha fuckin SOUTH,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,








as a yankee.....I say I don't care where you was "inbred" :letsdrink


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Settle down children.


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

wow hammerhead you should call yourself dunderhead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

do we have any moderators to drop this topic cuz its startin to get outa hand

time to grow up, name calling kinda gets old after middle school


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with us "yankees". This forum is for sharing information, fishing stories,and helping eachother. I know that "you" are not always the one to start slinging mud, but in every situation SOMEONE needs to take the high road, instead of just digging the hole deeper.(though at times it is entertaining to read these)


----------



## HAMMER HEAD (Jun 10, 2009)

i was not intending offense to anyone, so take it lightly,, and i just wish people who are that conceided would keep it to themself,,, or just not waste my time or theirs.... forget it man, if anyone wants ta talk smack on here i dont care anymore your just makin an ass out of yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,keep fishin yall!!!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *HAMMER HEAD (7/24/2009)*i was not intending offense to anyone, so take it lightly,, and i just wish people who are that conceided would keep it to themself,,, or just not waste my time or theirs.... forget it man, if anyone wants ta talk smack on here i dont care anymore your just makin an ass out of yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,keep fishin yall!!!!!


calm down smokey.

thanks for the report


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

If I was a mod he would already be banned from the site. We do not put up with his type language on the family based sites like this I usually frequent. It seems the only language he knows how to use correctly is offensive language. I would jump down his throat if I heard him using language like this in front of children or women on the pier.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *HAMMER HEAD (7/24/2009)*i was not intending offense to anyone, so take it lightly,, and i just wish people who are that conceided would keep it to themself,,, or just not waste my time or theirs.... forget it man, if anyone wants ta talk smack on here i dont care anymore your just makin an ass out of yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!!,,,,,,,,,,keep fishin yall!!!!!


HAMMERHEAD, I hope that the negative feedback you received doesnt deter you from posting in the future, however, please keep a straight head and refrain from engaging in the pointless curse matches. We are here to appreciate others posts, and to post our own topics. If someone razzes you about your post, just ignore them. Keep the reports coming!


----------

